# Is YPAO enough?



## BoomInWA (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello All and please forgive me if this is in the wrong forum, I can move it if needed. I have the Yamaha RX-V773 that uses YPAO to calibrate the room and set certain parameters for the speakers. I am in the process of building a DIY subwoofer and am looking at amplifiers. My question is this, do you think that the YPAO program in the Yamaha would be sufficient enough to calibrate the subwoofer and incorporate it into my 5.2 set up or should make sure I get an amplifier that offer a DSP program? Like the Behringer nu3000dsp?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

BoomInWA said:


> Hello All and please forgive me if this is in the wrong forum, I can move it if needed. I have the Yamaha RX-V773 that uses YPAO to calibrate the room and set certain parameters for the speakers. I am in the process of building a DIY subwoofer and am looking at amplifiers. My question is this, do you think that the YPAO program in the Yamaha would be sufficient enough to calibrate the subwoofer and incorporate it into my 5.2 set up or should make sure I get an amplifier that offer a DSP program? Like the Behringer nu3000dsp?


Why not try it first before investing in more equipment? If you do not like what YPAO does automatically, you can use it as a PEQ with REW.


----------



## BoomInWA (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Kal, the problem is that I need an amplifier in order to test the subs. They are passive, so when I go buy one I need to make the decision to either buy one with or without DSP.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

YPAO will not help with your subwoofer as far as any EQ or smoothing of in room response. It will set phase and distance though.

I just purchased a UMIK-1 mic, a miniDSP, and the 2.1 plugin, for a total of $210 in order to EQ my sub. I am going to be posting before and after graphs of the results I attained for anyone interested.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A lot of people here use the Berringer 1124 feedback destroyer. Does a great job with subs. My local Guitar Center sold them for $75 about 5 years ago when I checked into them.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have ypao and also use a elamental design s eq.2. I have tried it without the eq and I like the eq better. The eq2, only has 2 eq points but still helps with peaks and valleys. I have been able to give it a bit of a house curve. If you can go for the external eq of some sort. Just adds one more thing to help get you were you want to be.


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

I am using a Dayton 15" diy sub with my yammy and it sounds great, though the sub was built to have a flat response without eq. 

Personally I would just build it tuned how you want and try it with just ypao. There are plenty of options to correct things if you don't like the end result with ypao. I did that with the intentions of buying a minidsp if needed..turns out I didn't need one.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

JDEaston said:


> I am using a Dayton 15" diy sub with my yammy and it sounds great, though the sub was built to have a flat response without eq.
> 
> Personally I would just build it tuned how you want and try it with just ypao. There are plenty of options to correct things if you don't like the end result with ypao. I did that with the intentions of buying a minidsp if needed..turns out I didn't need one.


My SVS has a razor flat FR, but is FAR from flat in room. YPAO will not flatten out a subwoofers in room response.

My in room response after YPAO is posted in the SVS forums. I also included a graph after running miniDSP(I have a lot of work left to do on it, have not had time, but still made a nice difference.)


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

Bear123 said:


> My SVS has a razor flat FR, but is FAR from flat in room. YPAO will not flatten out a subwoofers in room response.
> 
> My in room response after YPAO is posted in the SVS forums. I also included a graph after running miniDSP(I have a lot of work left to do on it, have not had time, but still made a nice difference.)


Haven't looked at your in room response, but your right. A sub built to be flat on a model, won't be in a room. Depending on your room, it can help or hurt you. I am in a medium sized closed room, it helped me with low end extension I believe, though I don't have anything other than my ears to verify that.


----------



## moe99 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is YPAO enough? I don't think so. I have been experimenting with miniDSP AVR and UMIK-1 and so far I'm pleased with the results across the board for all 5.1 speakers. I did run a YPAO calibration last night and noticed that the distances were off by a few feet in some cases. I am wondering if the distances set by YPAO are done so to provide room acoustic corrections. Anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally YAPO will adjust for delays and phase in speaker locations so its best to leave the distance settings as is or you risk messing up the results it has deemed necessary. Crossover points is another ballgame and its always best to adjust them to be 80Hz all around unless your speakers are really good at going below at least 50Hz.


----------



## moe99 (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder why Yamaha or other A/V manufacturers do not report the correct speaker distances and make the delay calculations behind the scenes. It seems like this would be less confusing to consumers and prevent someone from making corrections to the distances when they probably should not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But the distance readings are not "actual measured distance" rather what the mic hears as time distance from the sound leaving the speaker to the mic hearing it.


----------

